# Do What You Gotta Do, Girl



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

The thing about water gun fights, snowball fights, and pillow fights is that they always need to be consensual. Otherwise it's basically just a very gentle attack.

But we guess that Cara Delevingne felt like she was being attacked in a way. To her, this was just playful retaliation. And a way to vent some frustration.

There's a very complex dynamic between celebrities and the paparazzi. On the one hand, you know, public interest in celebrities and their activities is a huge part of their success. On the other hand, with publicized events and tools like social media, some celebrities feel like people see enough of them, and lament that they can't just go places with their friends.

Either way, though, this looks like this was satisfying for Cara ... though it may also come back to bite her.


----------

